# Sharp-tailed grouse



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

How was the sharptail hunt for folks? We had 4 in our group who drew out tags for 2 birds a piece. We filled all of our tags. It was a fun hunt! My daughter was thinking she would be forced to ground pound the birds which would have been fine with me. We practiced a lot on clay pigeons but she didn't feel like she was a great shot. She took both of her birds on the fly.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

One of my favorite birds to shoot. Nice work, nice pic!


----------

